

State of the NYDFS BitLicense: An Update - ntomaino
https://blog.coinbase.com/2015/05/01/state-of-the-nydfs-bitlicense-an-update/

======
ntomaino
The NYDFS could be pretty stifling to financial services innovation in the
state of New York.

